

Verne – An experiment in social computing - sadgit
http://pointfree.uk/

======
jchrisa
Your crypto currency idea reminds me of something I'm working on (very slowly)
[http://www.wired.com/2014/07/document-
coin/](http://www.wired.com/2014/07/document-coin/)

~~~
sadgit
Nice. I found this paper on the topic by Ryan Fugger of Ripple:
[http://archive.ripple-
project.org/decentralizedcurrency.pdf](http://archive.ripple-
project.org/decentralizedcurrency.pdf)

